# Are you a top or a bottom?



## xiaonu (Jan 3, 2016)

I always wanted a bunk bed even though I was an only child.
I had a sleepover with a friend in elementary who had a bunk bed, and she was an only child.
I also liked bunk beds when camping in a cabin.
I prefer the top bunk, because if it falls, at least you won't get squished. But there's always the risk of rolling off.
What about you?


----------



## Beardo (Jan 3, 2016)

Lmao


Anyways, top bunk


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 3, 2016)

bottom.
the top is to scary lol


----------



## aericell (Jan 3, 2016)

Bottom bunk. I'd move around in my sleep a lot so my mom never let me sleep on the top because she was afraid I might've fallen off


----------



## MintySky (Jan 3, 2016)

The bottom for sure. There have been a few times where I have woken up on the floor because I must have fallen out of bed. So I don't think top bunk is for me. xD


----------



## Mariah (Jan 3, 2016)

I've only had one experience with a bunk bed when we stayed in a cabin for Girl Scouts. I picked the bottom.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 3, 2016)

That title had me saying WTF at first

I like going on the top


----------



## seliph (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm a bottom ass *****


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 3, 2016)

Top! I always loved the top bunk! It was super fun!


----------



## radioloves (Jan 3, 2016)

I was always a top bunker since I was the smalled and lightest person in my family or when I had a sleepover at a friends house, I jever really got a chance to be the bottom bunk but yeah the higher the better I could reach for the stars xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 3, 2016)

Either are good, me and my sister used to fight over who would get what, but after falling off the top bunk I mostly had the bottom, I literally fell while asleep, and was in such a deep sleep I remained asleep but I landed in like a slumped over seated position somehow? I don't even know, but that's what my sister told me. I also had a lot of horrible experiences with the bottom bunk, if you ever had a bunk bed as a child I am sure you also lost at least one of your teeth smacking your head into one of the beams, because like everyone I knew who owned a bunk bead had the same thing happen to them at LEAST once. Those things were always dangerous, but I mean that's the risk you have to run for getting all the extra room for activities, I mean we could do aerobics in there!


----------



## Matramix (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm definitely a bottom.


----------



## mintellect (Jan 3, 2016)

Huh. I'm not sure.

I love the top bunk because being high up gives you a feeling of superiority over everyone else.
However I feel like the bottom bunk is much more cozy and private since it is much more closed in with a wall right next to you, right behind you and right above you.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 3, 2016)

I think the top is more fun and I don't have to worry about being crushed in the middle of the night by the bed on top of me soooo...

Also, not really relevant, but one time my old friend told a story where she said she broke off her front teeth and had to have them glued back because she fell off a bunk bed in the middle of the night. Freaky freaky.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 3, 2016)

top baby. im a high mother****er, a winner in life


----------



## Zane (Jan 3, 2016)

both i like to keep things interesting 

although when i actually had a bunk bed i slept on the top. B>


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 3, 2016)

Both my brother and I shared a bunk bed when we were little. My brother would always have the bottom bunk and so I was quite happy sleeping on the top. This brings back too many memories...


----------



## matt (Jan 3, 2016)

Er...I don't sleep on a bunkbed


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

I like sleeping on the bottom, but I've slept on a top bunk at a sleepover, it wasn't fun.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

HAHAHAHA i thought you meant something else lmao
but uh, I guess Top


----------



## Megan. (Jan 3, 2016)

Haha. 

I've only ever slept in a bunk bed when I was on a school trip and I believe I picked the top bunk.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 3, 2016)

I only ever slept in a bunk bed once and didn't have a choice in the matter, so I was stuck with the bottom bunk. I think I would prefer the top bunk if given the option.


----------



## fenris (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm a switch.  

But seriously, though, I can swing either.  I prefer the bottom bunk, but I can sleep up top just as easily.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 3, 2016)

top definitely because im SUPERIOR


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

I go both ways.....see what I did there?


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 3, 2016)

I've never slept on a bunk bed. I always thought it would be cool to sleep on the top when I was a kid. Now that I'm older, I would choose the bottom.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 3, 2016)

I like the bottom, because I'm afraid of rolling off the top. I feel so safe and cozy on the bottom bunk. The one time I was on the top bunk I had trouble sleeping.


----------



## teto (Jan 3, 2016)

Bottom. I moved around a lot so I was always scared I would fall off.
I still do move around a lot n my sleep to this day...


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 3, 2016)

I used to have a bunk bed when I was younger and I always slept on the bottom because all of my toys took up the top bunk. That was really the only reason. I think if I had a bunk bed now, I'd sleep on the top bunk, just because it feels more... Exciting? I used to sleep on the top bunk bed if I had someone over to stay at my house or if I went away with school on a PGL type trip.


----------



## tsantsa (Jan 3, 2016)

I always end up with the bottom bunk, idrc tho, easier to hide things 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ems said:


> I always end up with the bottom bunk, idrc tho, easier to hide things



NOT THOSE TYPES OF THINGS YOU DIRTY PEOPLE YOU


----------



## Damniel (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice title. 

I'm prefer both.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Im heavy and broke the stairs at camp. The top is about two feet away from the ceiling in my school camp cabin .


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 3, 2016)

I never been on one. Now that the OP has a deadly point, I don't wanna go on one at all.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

I have only been in a bunk bed once, I chose the top. When I woke up I had a bruise on my elbow and was on the floor. So I must have fell off. So I guess bottom is better for me. xD


----------



## radical6 (Jan 3, 2016)

i thought this was gonna ask something else...

top bed in this case


----------



## Saylor (Jan 3, 2016)

I used to have my own bunk bed and I'd alternate between top and bottom, unless my friend came over, and then I'd take the top because she always wanted the bottom. I like both but I think I prefer the bottom a little bit because it was easier to build forts down there.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 3, 2016)

If I ever had to sleep in a bunk bed, I would pick the bottom. I hate heights. >.<


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 3, 2016)

Well, I'm an only child so I've never slept in one, but one of my friends had one. We sat on the top bunk together, but I was scared af to climb down the ladder, so I jumped off. So bottom bunk for me :')

Way to go, little me.
//slow clap


----------



## Hanami (Jan 3, 2016)

bottom. my younger brother got the top because the top was designed like a baby crib, which prevented him from falling on the floor in his sleep. he definitely needed it because he was a heavy sleeper and he had bizarre sleeping positions. i was so glad when my parents got rid of the bunk bed though. when i was ill, it felt like there was a stuffy atmosphere.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 3, 2016)

Neither I don't like bunk beds


----------



## SolarInferno (Jan 3, 2016)

I had two cabin beds(one aluminium, the other wood) about 10 years ago which were high beds with a desk (and a cupboard on the one) underneath, and I always enjoyed being high above the floor in them. The sides on both of them were high enough though that you didn't have to worry about falling out, only part that was low was where it opened up for the ladder. Have to say, the ladders were pretty nasty on your feet though - the metal one was cold on your feet all the time, and the wooden one cut into your bare feet.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 3, 2016)

I was thinking of something completely different. Excuse me for a moment, I think I need some cold water.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 3, 2016)

wat
Omg

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> I was thinking of something completely different. Excuse me for a moment, I think I need some cold water.



Ewww you're so dirty


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 3, 2016)

Bottom because theres too much junk on top of my bunk bed, it was always hard for me to climb down when I wanted to get off the top, and my DSs fall off the bottom often while I'm sleeping.


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 3, 2016)

I like top, I've never fallen out, and besides they normally have rails guys xD
But when I was little I was scared that something was gonna grab me so I always made sure my friend was on bottom
sacrifice
I've slept in an RV before, does the top thing above the seats count? I didn't really..fall..
So I was getting up to go to the bathroom, my friend's whole family asleep, I crawl into the bathroom.
As I come out of the bathroom, I notice my sleeping bag has fallen half-way off the bed above the chairs.
I try to throw it back up and resume climbing up.
This bed has no stairs, though, just a chair to get up.
I reach both my hands up to the bed, grabbing my cold, slippery sleeping bag.
Sleeping bags are not good grips. I started falling backwards, and before I knew it me and my LOVELY sleeping bag are on the hard tile floor of the RV.
I fell straight on my butt x"D....it hurt like anything and it made a big thump when I hit the ground..and i have a pretty bony butt so it hurt so bad xD My friend's family didn't get up though, so I climbed back up and my eyes were watering in my sleep but I made it through the night ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2016)

I read this so wrong lmao.

Uh as for those bunk beds top.. idk I always liked climbing.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 3, 2016)

I've never slept in a bunk bed, but I'd probably pick top, just for the fun of it.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2016)

Bottom. always


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 3, 2016)

whats the point of having bunk beds to sleep on the bottom... we had a rad set of white metal bunk beds when I was younger, I always loved top bunk but we also had ceiling fans which added to the danger! not to mention climbing up and down them or just jumping off onto the bottom one was so fun!


----------



## tumut (Jan 3, 2016)

I thought this topic was on something less innocent. gg.

Bottom bunk because I hate climbing down just to get up and do something.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2016)

Dixx said:


> I thought this topic was on something less innocent. gg.
> 
> .



me too.. but i don't think that topic is that allowed mango


----------



## N e s s (Jan 3, 2016)

Top bunk homies


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 3, 2016)

I had bunk beds forever and I just used the bottom bunk for the longest because I got tired of climbing up and down off the top bunk. And I could use the sheets from the top bunk to drape and cover the bottom bunk so my sister couldn't see me and would leave me alone.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 3, 2016)

5/7 title.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 3, 2016)

I would be irrationally afraid of rolling over and falling off the top bunk, even though I've never rolled out of bed before. Bottom it is.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 3, 2016)

I like the bottom bunk. It's like having your own cave. You can also hang things like lights or blankets from the bottom of the top bunk.


----------



## Crosser(^_^) (Jan 3, 2016)

Top. After experience I've learnt that sometimes people rest their head on the side of the mattress with their mouth wide open leaving drool falling on your face and waking you up... Top it is


----------



## classically.trained (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm a top bunker. I just like being up high, close to the ceiling. I did have a bad experience once though. I decided to slide off the top bunk from the end of the mattress instead of where the ladder was, right next to my pillow. It was in the middle of the night and I guess I was groggy because on my way down the ceiling fan hit me in the eye. Idk if I didn't realize it was on or if I just misjudged the distance, but I had a black eye for a while after that.


----------



## demoness (Jan 3, 2016)

oh definitely i'm a bottom, i've been the bottom to another person's top enough times to know 

that being closer to the floor is better for me.  though i always had my own bed growing up, never used a bunk much unless i visited someone.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jan 3, 2016)

Top always sounded cooler to me but from my experience with bunk beds in the military I would say bottom. When I had the top I once made the mistake of climbing up the ladder in socks and I fell very hard and it knocked the wind out of me. It's also a pain using the ladder all the time and on the bottom you can have more of your own storage space.


----------



## wassop (Jan 3, 2016)

top because i'm afraid of the bed falling on me on the bottom

and nice title there , haha


----------



## Llust (Jan 3, 2016)

top. i have a loft bed and after a few years of sleeping on top every night, i figured the possibility of falling off is very slim, especially if it has a rail bc im pretty sure you'd wake up due to pain or discomfort if you were ever to somehow end up with half your body hanging off the bed


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 3, 2016)

Top of course


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> Top of course



that's good to hear


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 3, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> Top of course



tmi there


----------



## scotch (Jan 3, 2016)

bottom


----------



## sej (Jan 3, 2016)

I actually have a bunk bed in my bedroom, I always sleep on the bottom bunk.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 3, 2016)

Top for sure. It's better.


----------



## Mango (Jan 3, 2016)

top!!!!!!! i cant sleep on the bottom

at camp i had to sleep on the top bunk and the only bed avaliable was the highest one with no sides but i didnt fall off once


----------



## hzl (Jan 3, 2016)

My sister had a bunk bed a few years ago and I got on the top bunk and sat up and nearly knocked myself out on the ceiling so you know.. bottom bunk for me


----------



## LegallyBlondie (Jan 3, 2016)

Botttttommmmmm ~__~
Saw a spider on the ceiling while on top and that was the end for me


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 3, 2016)

Definitely top bunk. ;P


----------



## StrawberryTiger (Jan 4, 2016)

Whenever my family went on a cruise, I always wanted to take the cabin's top bunk. Even if I hit my head against the low-low ceiling. ... Strangely enough, I have a slight (++) fear of hights. It's sometimes on, sometimes not, it's kinda strange tbh.


----------



## Bjork (Jan 4, 2016)

top bunk lmao


----------



## meowlerrz (Jan 4, 2016)

Always the bottom bunk. I have a fear of falling off the top one


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 4, 2016)

Top bunk for some reason xD


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 4, 2016)

I guess top bunk, I have a sorta bunk bed sort of thing, except its only for 1 person, I've had it for quite a long time, it has space under it that I use for storage because my room is small, when I was younger I had toys under it, but not anymore lol I'm probably a bit old for it now, but I still like it. My brother used to have one exactly the same, but he had to get a new bed because the other started to get too short. But its a good size for me still xD


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Jan 4, 2016)

Whenever I was at a sleepover, I would sleep on the ground.
ANY sleepover would have 2 people.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 4, 2016)

I haven't had a lot of experiences with sleeping in bunk beds so I'm not for sure, but I have slept in one before, which was at my cousin's house, and I slept on the bottom bunk. It was pretty nice  I don't think I've ever slept on the top bunk before, but I think I'll like the bottom way more since I roll around a lot when I sleep and I'm afraid I'll roll off XD, and seeing spiders on the ceiling might freak me out ;-;


----------



## mob (Jan 4, 2016)

i'm a top kind of person
i'll bottom if someone really wants to top tho


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'd say bottom although I rarely use bunk beds.


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 4, 2016)

it's fun to leap out of the top bunk and go flying across the room.


----------



## Aomame (Jan 5, 2016)

woow I didn't expect this after reading the title


----------



## Romaki (Jan 5, 2016)

always bottom


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 5, 2016)

Top ftw!


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 5, 2016)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> That title had me saying WTF at first



I thought the same thing! xD

Anyways, I've always preferred sleeping on the bottom bunk when I used to have one years back since I always was concerned of falling off the bed in the middle of the night. lol


----------



## Brad (Jan 5, 2016)

Power bottom.

I like being on the bottom bunk, so that I can have easy access to any nearby power outlets.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 8, 2016)

bottom all the way


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 8, 2016)

Neither. I'm at the bottom of bottom.
To be more precise, I have a bunk bed, but there's a third bed underneath; it's something you can pull out, like an extension. It's where I sleep mostly (I'm actually on the bed as we speak). Idk, I just got used to being closer to the floor.

But in general I'm good with top or bottom, since I've tried both in different school years haha. Maybe more of bottom, since it's hard to study on the top bunk when I forget some things I place on my table, so I have to constantly go up and down the ladder. It's tiring ;-;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Bottom, only because I liked to mess with the mattress on the top bunk. It was all fun and games, until I got a knife...I mutilated the top bunk mattress underneath. I was a mess.


----------



## tobi! (Jan 9, 2016)

My parents bought me a bunk bed without measuring it so the top bunk was very close to the ceiling. I slept on the bottom bunk for a good time but one day, I had to sleep on the top bunk because the bottom bunk had broken. I went to sleep but woke up when my dog started barking like crazy. I would normally sit up with no problem. However, I ended up slamming my forehead on the ceiling. I had a huge bruise. 

I sleep bottom bunk always.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 9, 2016)

in bed im usually bottom but i like being top on freaky nights


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 9, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> in bed im usually bottom but i like being top on freaky nights



yeah risk of falling off the top bunk is pretty freaky


----------



## Thunder (Jan 9, 2016)

All you top bunkers are missing out on some sweet blanket forts


----------



## riummi (Jan 9, 2016)

top~ i always felt safer

but now that im older i would say bottom for convenience


----------



## inkling (Jan 9, 2016)

omg jeebus.

Anyways, well I shared a bedroom w/ my lil bro for a long time but when we finally got our own room he had bunk beds (and I had a single bed they were originally bunk beds too but my parents took them apart bc my room was so much smaller w/2beds).
Well when I was in his room I always liked the top haha. I just like climbing up & down the lil ladder bc it was like an adventure.


----------

